# OKC LDS Cannery



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

Went today for the 1st time, super folks and great prices. I really enjoyed canning my own supplies.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Will you post their times?*

I have gotten great supplies from the LDS cannery at a great price.

Would you be willing to post the days and times they are open?

People have said their local LDS cannery would not let them buy. It would be great if we could get a report on each cannery so we could know which ones will not serve outsiders and which ones are open, willing, and encouraging, because some of them are! I'll bet that almost all of them are willing to work with outsiders, but people who have not been there are hesitant to try.


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

The OKC Cannery is open to the public Wednesday 9-3 it's best to call and make an appointment.


----------

